# The Meal Frequency Fallacy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Meal Frequency Fallacy For decades the mainstream has advocated something dreamt up by the bodybuilders of yesteryear. That something was the concept that the metabolic rate is enhanced by eating more smaller meals, rather than fewer larger meals. In more recent times, some bodybuilders have taken this to new levels, aiming for upwards of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

